# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Problem running Excel based report - SSRS 2012

## al3408

I'm using SSRS 2012 running off of a Windows server 2012 machine, I have a report that's pulling from an excel spreadsheet that is not saved locally on the server but in a network location.

When I try to run the report on the report site I get this error:


"An error has occurred during report processing. (rsProcessingAborted)
Cannot create a connection to data source 
 'Hospital_Grid'. (rsErrorOpeningConnection)
For more information about this error navigate to the report server on the local server machine, or enable remote errors" 

I can run the report just fine in preview from within Visual Studio 2012 just not on the site itself, the Excel data source is set up through an ODBC connection connecting to the network path where the file is. I've tried installing the 64 bit excel odbc drivers and that did not work. Ive tried setting up both the 32 bit and 64 bit odbc connection or doing one or the other and still the same error.

It seems to work fine on an older SSRS 2005 report site, but on 2012 it keeps erroring. Anyone familiar with this issue or any ideas?

----------

